# Science-Fiction and Fantasy Quiz



## Lacedaemonian (Feb 10, 2005)

[size=+1]http://jvj.com/epicftsy.htm[/size] 

"So you think you know your epic fantasy? You've read Tolkien and T.H. White and a whole bunch of other writers. You know the difference between Eddings (The Belgariad) and Eddison (The Worm Ouroboros). You know the name of Gandalf's horse, his traveling companions, and his arch enemy...but is it enough to call yourself "Grand Elf of Epic Fantasy?" Below you'll find twenty-- sometimes easy, but more often tough--questions designed to sort the elves from the hobbits. Print them out if you like, test yourself and your friends and partners. See how you do. Much luck, brave wayfarers. You'll find a link to the answers at the bottom of the page. And remember, no using your magic powers to cheat or confuse your opponents. (-:" - JV Jones

*http://jvj.com/epicftsy.htm*


----------



## Lacedaemonian (Feb 10, 2005)

I got thirteen out of twenty.  Quite a tough quiz.


----------



## Winters_Sorrow (Feb 10, 2005)

off to a great start and hit a lousy middle! 
twelve!


----------



## dwndrgn (Feb 10, 2005)

I'm apparently a Journeyman-Apprentice, Orc Level (only got 9 correct).  I haven't read half of the series' they speak of so I had to guess on most of them.


----------



## polymorphikos (Feb 10, 2005)

Fourteen



> "the Le Morte D'Arthur"


But I have the moral victory


----------



## Lidora (Feb 10, 2005)

14! 

one more and i could have been at the balrog level.  that's fine, i'd be a little scared if i got too many of them right!


----------



## Teresa Edgerton (Feb 11, 2005)

18 -- But that included some educated guesses


----------



## Lacedaemonian (Feb 11, 2005)

Kelpie said:
			
		

> 18 -- But that included some educated guesses


 
Liar!!    You have read all of the books,


----------



## Teresa Edgerton (Feb 11, 2005)

Not even close.  But some of the questions I figured out by the process of elimination, and others because though I haven't read the books myself I do have friends who talk about them all the time (and I do mean ALL the time).


----------



## dragonqueen (Feb 11, 2005)

hey, I made it to the Apprentice- Master Gandalf level, pretty good when I guessed half of them


----------



## Princess Ivy (Feb 11, 2005)

with a lucky number 13 i am:
apprentice master - gandalf level


----------



## Leto (Feb 11, 2005)

Apprentice-Master, Gandalf Level.

If it weren't for the very few sci-fi questions (Dune, Darkover, Star wars novelization) and the Amber one I would have failed misarabily.


----------



## PenDragon (Feb 11, 2005)

15 I'm a Balrog level master of epic fantasy. Yay  

I had to guess on the artist questions (wrong) the soup (wrong) Robin Hobb's other pen name (right) and all the sci-fi q's.


----------



## shaggydog (Feb 11, 2005)

I made nine, and i must confess i got one by chance 
orc level... wish i could have got one more... I don't like orcs, little nasty treacherous creatures...


----------



## red_temple (Feb 11, 2005)

Lucky 13 for me as well.  I knew 10 of them and 3 of my guesses paid off.  Woo Hoo!


----------



## erickad71 (Feb 11, 2005)

I got "Apprentice-Master, Gandalf Level." I didn't think I would do that well.


----------



## GOLLUM (Apr 7, 2005)

Yeh! I just did that quiz and ranked as "Master of Epic Fantasy, Balrog Level" with 17 correct answers.

Then again I've read most of the series mentioned and like Kelpie made some educated guesses, well maybe on one of them anyway.

HMM.. I think I'm a fantasy tradgic, time to get a life...HE HE.

Bye Y'all


----------



## zorcarepublic (Apr 7, 2005)

Between 3 and 8, I think. Maybe because I've never had the chance to read any of these books...

What about other sci-fi/fantasy quiz's?


----------



## Chimeco (Apr 8, 2005)

I got 10.  I admit I guessed on half of those though.


----------



## Stormflame (Apr 9, 2005)

At one time or another, I had read most of these books...kind of remembered them, but, I got my arse kicked....lol.   Didn't even rank as a little hobbit, I think....


----------



## LadyFel (Apr 9, 2005)

18.
I'm a Balrog


----------



## Rane Longfox (Apr 11, 2005)

15. Always knew I was a Balrog

*proud*


----------



## Bladecutter (Apr 13, 2005)

YAy 20 - 20


----------



## nixie (May 7, 2005)

14, but I did have a few guesses


----------



## Animaiden (May 15, 2005)

10-but half were very lucky guesses


----------



## smeg (May 16, 2005)

11 and quite a few of them were guesses, thought it was easy until i got to question five


----------



## alexhurry (Jun 22, 2005)

16... Yay I'm a Balrog!


----------



## NightWriter (Jun 23, 2005)

Amazing! I got 18 out of 20
Didn't get the [size=+1]The Deeds of Paksenarrion question
or the last one.

Damien
[/size]


----------

